# 921 abandonded? Anyone have a clue?



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I am not feeling the love from Dish Network...There have been 4 releases of software for the 942, since the last release of software for the 921….And that last 921 release shouldn’t even count... I am feeling abandoned....

Mark Lamutt's data to us has been less than stellar.....
4/13/2005: “Very tiny possibility end of this week. We're shooting for end of next week, more realistically, depending on the beta process.”

4/25/2005: “Yeah, and I'm not happy about it...Mid-May”

5/3/2005: “214 is huge. And as far as I know, we're on schedule. I anticipate 2 more betas before release.”

5/17/2005: “Maybe. I've heard the 19th being talked about, but don't have confirmation from Eldon. So, we'll see...”

Well, my calendar says it is 6/13/2005, a full two months since we were told "The end of next week"

Anyone out there have a clue about when the next release will be?

Regards,

Robert Cook


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I think it is coming this week. In my opinion, the 921 is E*'s lowest priority. E* has been busy with updating other models software, like the 942 (as you state) plus the 5xx series. Theory: If they were to spool the 921 software while all the other important model software is spooling, it might get mixed with the 921's software thus leaving the important models dead in the water. :nono2:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Last I checked Eldon had nothing to do with 5xx and 942 models. Why would these updates slow THEM down?


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

boylehome said:


> Theory: If they were to spool the 921 software while all the other important model software is spooling, it might get mixed with the 921's software thus leaving the important models dead in the water. :nono2:


That has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The 921 is a discontinued product while the 942 is a refreshly released product. Of course the 942 is going to get a lion's share of the budget, its the future.

I have a 921 and I'm sure dish doesn't want many more release cycles for it. This next one is likely the last major release for it and after that it will just going into a Maint mode where they'll only make updates for satellite changes or support minor changes like EPG numbering and stuff like that.

So don't get too excited about your 921, Dish isn't excited about it.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Don't get too eager for an update. We want them to get it right, and we only want one. A major update is unlikely to be painless for us. We will probably have to reset a bunch of timers, if we don't have to wipe our timers completely and start over. l'm not eager to do that twice.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> . . . So don't get too excited about your 921, Dish isn't excited about it.


This has got to be one of the most honest and accurate quotes in recent times. :lol:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> That has nothing to do with it.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Don't get too eager for an update. We want them to get it right, and we only want one. A major update is unlikely to be painless for us. We will probably have to reset a bunch of timers, if we don't have to wipe our timers completely and start over. l'm not eager to do that twice.


 At least it's rerun season - I don't have very many timers right now.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Last I checked Eldon had nothing to do with 5xx and 942 models. Why would these updates slow THEM down?


Maybe the Eldon team is just slow?

George


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> At least it's rerun season - I don't have very many timers right now.


Well historically that's true, but there is lot's of stuff to watch this summer.

The subscription channels are really filling the gap with programming that surpasses most of the crap on the major networks (Rescue Me starts next week).

Hmmm, I guess that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> At least it's rerun season - I don't have very many timers right now.


Same here. Until Stargate comes back in July, I only have a few movie timers and some HD content to record off the V* channels.

I just watched the last of "The Shield" backlog before watching the finale last night. Time to catch up on the last 6 weeks of Alias I have stored before taking on my big "project".... an entire season of Lost that I have recorded. The only problem is that I hear that they ran long several weeks, so i will probably miss the last 60 seconds of many of the shows. A real problem given JJ Abrams penchant for hitting you between the eyes with a 2 x 4 at the end of many of the shows..... oh well......


----------

